

Ask HN: What startups did Apple's latest iOS and MacOSX updates make redundant? - mikk0j


======
rachelbythebay
Waze ("crowdsourced" traffic), at least for iOS users. Seeing how they cope
with having all of those users disappear should be interesting.

------
richf
All of the digital wallet start ups.

